# Black Powder Source



## Kawaliga (Dec 31, 2011)

Where is the closest place to buy black powder in the Albany/middle Georgia area?


----------



## buttplate (Dec 31, 2011)

Kawaliga said:


> Where is the closest place to buy black powder in the Albany/middle Georgia area?



Cabela's if you don't mind paying the haz mat fee ($20). Last time I ordered I bought six jugs of Blackhorn 209. Made the fee a little easier to take, free shipping helped too.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 31, 2011)

I order my Blackhorn 209 from Cabelas as well. No one near me carries it, so the fee is ok with me. Plus I trust Cabelas. I've spent way too much money with them over the years.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 1, 2012)

Is Blackhorn actually black powder, or just similar?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 1, 2012)

Blackhorn is not actual black powder. It is a substitute that can be used in modern inline rifles with 209 ignition, on that note some people use it in traditional muzzleloaders by using a duplex load of pyrodex or 777 or blackpowder as a starter then the blackhorn.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2012)

Have REAL black powder shipped to your door!  The guys at Powder Incorporated gotcha covered.

Powder Inc. Mail Order Black Powder (Click Here)

Nevermind with all the black powder substitutes,,,,just use Swiss 2F or 3F and you'll never look back.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 1, 2012)

The closest place I know of would be Autrey's Armory in Fayetteville. Not exactly close...


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually just went and bought some at Bass Pro today for my pistol and they had tons of it locked up out back, just got to ask them.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I have a Colt Walker, and want to try the real stuff.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Well check around your local gun shops, one of them may carry real BP. You would have to ask as it has to be stored in a magazine. Bass Pro shops has real BP. Then you could order from powder inc or powder valley. I believe they will ship to you at about the same cost as Bass Pro in the 5 lb lot.

Then again if you have a place to shoot on your own property you could make your own. (I contacted ATF to make sure this was legal, it is only you can not transport any that you made...)


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 4, 2012)

Years ago just used Goex FFF loved it.  When I could not find it went to smokelss Pyrodex and it ain't smokeless!!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 4, 2012)

Bass Pro Shop. You have to ask for it, it stays locked up in powder magazine. Got my last 2# in Macon.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 4, 2012)

Bass Pro in Savannah has it locked up in the back and they have like 50 diffrent types, but I purchased the Goex FFFg Black Powder for my pistol


----------

